# wound vac application



## potto (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a question regarding the placement of a wound vac during surgery by the surgeon. Is this billable for Medicare patient's and if so what would be the correct CPT code? We have been using the CPT code 97605 and are receiving denials for wrong HCPC's code. Should we use HCPC's code A6550 even though the hospital is providing all supplies?


----------



## mmelcam (Oct 12, 2009)

It is my understanding that you can not bill separately for placement of drains and wound vacs that are placed during a procedure. As far as code 97605, this code is to be reported by nonphysician professionals (eg, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, wound care nurses, physical therapists)


----------



## potto (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wound Vac. Application*

Thanks, MMelcam for your quick response to my question.


----------



## joannr (Jan 25, 2010)

*Wound VAC*

We had been receiving payment for 97605 until May of 09.  I could not find anything on our carriers site to explain why these are now denying.  They are denying for invalid place of service when done in or outpatient.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 25, 2010)

Are your physicians performing wound debridements? If so, see codes 11040-11044, rather than 97605.  If the surgeon takes the patient back to the OR to exchange the wound vac, normally this is performed under anesthesia and this would direct you to 15852.  Just a side note...The intent of *97605 * is to be used by *non-physicians*.


----------

